Ask HN: Any good collection of postmortems or guide how to write one? - torbica
======
seiji
I started gathering links for you, but it's easier just to provide the source
of all the links:
[https://www.google.com/search?rls=en&q=github+postmortem&ie=...](https://www.google.com/search?rls=en&q=github+postmortem&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8)

------
rabidonrails
Check out this talk:
[https://help.statuspage.io/knowledge_base/topics/postmortems](https://help.statuspage.io/knowledge_base/topics/postmortems)

